# Zwei Hühner! (Und andere Kuriositäten)



## Kazaad (17. Juni 2008)

Willkommen im "Zwei Hühner" Thread, wieso der so einen beschissenen Namen hat werdet ihr noch ehrfahren!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nunja heute sind mir zwei besonders lustige Screenshots gelungen. Da ich die nicht in meinem Ordner vergammeln lassen will habe ich gedacht, ich präsentiere die beiden Screenshots hier. 

Daraus hat sich die Idee ergeben euch allen eine Plattform für eure lustigen Geschichten oder Screenshots zu erstellen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Nun zu den Bildern:

Bekanntlich bekämpfen sich die wilden Tiere Hyboriens und tragen brutale Schlachten untereinander aus, als Beispiel Löwen und Geier! 
Hier meine eher kuriosen Kampfhühner die sich eine blutige Schlacht geliefert haben (ich habe auf das lvl 2 Huhn gewettet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gocu (17. Juni 2008)

das sind echt mal gelungene Screenshots  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sieht auch richtig witzig aus hätte das auch gerne gesehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

P.S. das arme Stufe 1 Huhn liegt da so kalt und tod  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mastek (17. Juni 2008)

lol is ja geil^^
aber das gewinnerhuhn isn lowiekiller^^


----------



## Ilunadin (17. Juni 2008)

Das LV 2 Huhn ist ein verdammter Lam0r 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




is echt ein sehr "schöner" Screenshot


----------



## Talli83 (17. Juni 2008)

Das ist doch Clucker vom Hühnerheini in Bubshur oder?

hab nämlich heute die selbe Szenerie gesehen ^^


----------



## Sugandhalaya (17. Juni 2008)

Jein, die Hähnchen stehen vor dem Questgeber, der dir sagt, dass du den Hühnerbauern und Clucker töten sollst.

Find die "Szene" mit den beiden Hähnchen aber gelungen und sie hat mir ein Grinsen ins Gesicht gezaubert. Werd jetzt wohl auch mal verstärkt nach solchen Sachen Ausschau halten.

P.S.: Der Thread erinnert mich an die Threads im Wartower über die besten ingame-Witze bei Guild Wars... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (17. Juni 2008)

Gocu schrieb:


> P.S. das arme Stufe 1 Huhn liegt da so kalt und tod
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nich traurig sein. Das sind nur Polygone 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (17. Juni 2008)

da gibts doch auch die Quest in Khmi, wo man sone Person finden soll, welche da letztendlich von einer Wache an eine Schlange verfüttert wurde.

Wenn man mit der Wache spricht und zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt die "aggressive" Variante wählt kann man mit "Das ist Wahnsinn!" anworten worauf die Wache "Das ist Stygien!" antwortet.

find ich nen nettes Easter Egg, was ja gut ins Setting (der Gewaltdarstellung) passt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EmJaY (17. Juni 2008)

Wenn man in Bobshur zuviele Hühner killt kommt auch der Hühnerhirte angerannt und schlägt einen.Den muss man btw acuh später fürn Quest killen.

Auf eine dumme Frage meines Chars hin antwortete ein NPC im Feld der Toten *Bei Croms eisiegen Eiern, natürlich nicht!!!"*


----------



## Kazaad (18. Juni 2008)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> da gibts doch auch die Quest in Khmi, wo man sone Person finden soll, welche da letztendlich von einer Wache an eine Schlange verfüttert wurde.



Da musste ich auch lachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Habe das damals sogar festgehalten: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gen91 (18. Juni 2008)

Was ich auch recht lustig finde bei AoC ist, das wenn man einem Geist als NPC begegnet, oder man sehr nah an seinen eigen Char ranzoomt, sodass man halb durchsichtig ist, kann man die Animation für den Kopf-ab-Effekt sehen. D.h. man sieht einen blutige Wunde innerhalb des Halses und das trotz deutscher cut-version.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Conall-Tal gibts ein Felsplateau ohne Kollisionsabfrage. (kp ob es rausgepatcht wurde)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps.
sry das die bilder so klein hier drinne sind, aber ImageShack wollte nich so ganz, hat immer ne Fehlermeldung gezeigt...


----------



## LoLTroll (18. Juni 2008)

Gen91 schrieb:


> Im Conall-Tal gibts ein Felsplateau ohne Kollisionsabfrage. (kp ob es rausgepatcht wurde)



mittlerweile ausgebssert =)


----------



## EmJaY (18. Juni 2008)

Man bekommt im Donnerfluss den Auftrag von einer Mutter ihr Kind zu finden, sie vermutet leider das es vom verfluchten Wasser getrunken hat...............





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


.........da lag sie wohl richtig^^


Die Alte schick einen los um ihren Kater Milch zu geben allerdings hat die alte Alzheimer hoch 10 und erinnert sich an nichts mehr bei euer Rücker ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scark (18. Juni 2008)

Kazaad schrieb:


> Willkommen im "Zwei Hühner" Thread, wieso der so einen beschissenen Namen hat werdet ihr noch ehrfahren!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



voll der lowie ganker ey ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kazaad (18. Juni 2008)

EmJaY schrieb:


> Die Alte schick einen los um ihren Kater Milch zu geben allerdings hat die alte Alzheimer hoch 10 und erinnert sich an nichts mehr bei euer Rücker ^^
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Haha der ist gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kloppe (19. Juni 2008)

ich finde auch den namen einer taverne gut die ein NPC in tortage erwähnt:
Die bärtige Muschel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kartob (19. Juni 2008)

Musste auch schmunzeln als ich das dem Hühnerhirten abgenommene Geflügel abgeben wollte und zufällig den Hahnkampf sah. So was macht die Welt glaubhaft und lebendig.


----------



## Kazaad (19. Juni 2008)

kloppe schrieb:


> ich finde auch den namen einer taverne gut die ein NPC in tortage erwähnt:
> Die bärtige Muschel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




hehe die ist mir auch aufgefallen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mantigore666 (19. Juni 2008)

das witzigste, was ich im bezug auf viehzeug gesehen habe, war ein kampf
zwischen 3 dunkelbestien und 2 spinnen... eine der dunkelbestien war so im
blutrausch, das sie mittendrin von der spinne abliess und lieber ihre artgenossen 
vertrimmt hat gg
und ja, ich hatte grad langeweile und hab auf mein instanz-team gewartet fg


----------



## EmJaY (21. Juni 2008)

Ich hab Heute ne Quest im Donnerfluss gemacht wo ein Halbtoter mir den Auftrag gab seinen, ehemals treuen und mächtigen, Kampfhund zu töten der durch das verfluchte Wasser wahnsinnig geworden war und seine Beine gefressen hatte ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sein, achso mächtiger, Kampfhund hatte auchnoch den passenden Namen._Lady_ hieß das 'Monster' was seinen Besitzer die Beine bei lebendigen Leib abgefressen hatte und noch seinen Beutel mit der Schatzkarte  dazu^^ Mich interessierte natürlich nur die Schatzkarte.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Desweiteren sollte ich mich malwieder als Brandstifter betätigen.Ich sollte Troglodyt Hütten abfakeln, immer wenn ich eine Hütte anzündete kam der wütende und brennende Besitzer raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dentus (22. Juni 2008)

Sehr witzig bei mir, nach einem spannenden PvP-Duell kassierte ich einen gnadenlosen Fatality in dem mir beide Arme abgeschlagen wurden. 
Kurioserweise fehlten die Arme dann den ganzen weiteren Abend :-)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fr3ak3r (22. Juni 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Sehr witzig bei mir, nach einem spannenden PvP-Duell kassierte ich einen gnadenlosen Fatality in dem mir beide Arme abgeschlagen wurden.
> Kurioserweise fehlten die Arme dann den ganzen weiteren Abend :-)
> 
> 
> ...



wie i9m richtigen leben halt, denkst dir wachsen neue arme, einfach so?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EmJaY (22. Juni 2008)

nice.lustiger wärs nur gewesen wenn der kopf auchnoch weggewesen wäre.


----------



## Raknos (22. Juni 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Sehr witzig bei mir, nach einem spannenden PvP-Duell kassierte ich einen gnadenlosen Fatality in dem mir beide Arme abgeschlagen wurden.
> Kurioserweise fehlten die Arme dann den ganzen weiteren Abend :-)
> 
> 
> ...



Kontagan Kind ffs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melian (22. Juni 2008)

das heisst Contergan und darüber macht man keine Scherze du depp..

Das ist respektlos.


----------



## Sugandhalaya (22. Juni 2008)

Melian schrieb:


> das heisst Contergan und darüber macht man keine Scherze du depp..
> 
> Das ist respektlos.



Man kann sich aber auch anstellen! Ich fands witzig, respektlos und passend!

BTT: Ich war gestern im Reichenviertel von Tarantia. Hab zwar spontan keine Screenshots, aber ich kann nur den Besuch beim Goldverkäufer (Verkaufe 90 Gold für 100 Gold) und Herrn Schwarzzung (Beleidigungsduell) empfehlen!

Irgendwo hatte ich da doch noch Screens von *such*


----------



## Donmo (22. Juni 2008)

Sugandhalaya schrieb:


> BTT: Ich war gestern im Reichenviertel von Tarantia. Hab zwar spontan keine Screenshots, aber ich kann nur den Besuch beim Goldverkäufer (Verkaufe 90 Gold für 100 Gold) und Herrn Schwarzzung (Beleidigungsduell) empfehlen!
> 
> Irgendwo hatte ich da doch noch Screens von *such*



Genau das habe ich gestern auch erlebt, und ich habe mich tierisch geärgert, dass der Schwarzzung-Quest nicht vertont war.
Nachdem ich ihn beleidigt hatte nannte er mich eine 'Scheiße fressende Missgeburt eines Esels' 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich demnächst was lustiges sehen sollte mach ich nen Screenie, damit ich euch hier belustigen kann^^


----------



## Kazaad (23. Juni 2008)

Ich habe in Alt Tarantia vor einem Gasthaus (kA wies heisst bin nicht so viel in Tarantia) ein Gespräch zwischen einer erbosten Ehefrau und ihrem besoffenen Ehemann beobachtet, kann ich nur empfehlen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . 

Hier ein kleiner Screenshot dazu:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EmJaY (24. Juni 2008)

die NPC gespräche sind eh super.Stellt euch einfach mal ein paar Min. neben NPC hin in Tarantia z.b.
Auch in Conans Palast sind die heftig am Diskutieren.


----------



## Hupfdole (24. Juni 2008)

Zu dem toten Hühnchen: 

mach dir keine Sorgen, der Hahn wird im Tode einen McConan-Kunden satt machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ansonsten sehr schhöner Thread, werde auch mal Ausschau nach solche Begebenheiten halten.


----------



## Thelani (24. Juni 2008)

Man sagt doch, das AoC nicht "Blutgeil" sei, trotz der Fatalitys der US - Version oder der Blutspitzern.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mein Glauben daran wurde erschüttert durch dieses Bild:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Blut-Schwimmbad in Reichenviertel von Tarantia


----------



## Kazaad (24. Juni 2008)

Thelani schrieb:


> Man sagt doch, das AoC nicht "Blutgeil" sei, trotz der Fatalitys der US - Version oder der Blutspitzern.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wo ist den das?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: steht ja aufm link ^^


----------



## Sugandhalaya (26. Juni 2008)

EmJay hatte bestimmt nur Nasenbluten ;-)


----------



## Deasaster (26. Juni 2008)

P.S. das arme Stufe 1 Huhn liegt da so kalt und tod  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[/quote]

Muss man es halt grillen, dann ist es wenigstens heiss, aber immer noch tot!


----------



## La Saint (27. Juni 2008)

Beim Anschauen der Bilder des TE habe ich erstmal laut gelacht. Aber nicht etwa wegen der Hühner. Nein, weil ich weiß, das sein AoC innerhalb der nächsten halben Stunde nach dem Screenshot abgestürzt ist.

Wieso? Ganz einfach, die Minimap ist grau. Bekanntermaßen altert der Client und wird mit der Zeit unspielbar bis er dann endgültig abstürzt. Dabei gibt es folgende Eskalationsstufen:

Stufe 1: Die maximal herausgezoomte Map wird grau
Stufe 2: Die mittlere Zoomstufe wird grau, Kombos werden mühseliger
Stufe 3: Die Minimap wird grau
Stufe 4: Die Map in höchster Detailstufe wird grau, Kombos sind nicht mehr ausführbar
Stufe 5: Die ersten Texturen der Umgebung werden zerstört
Stufe 6: Der Texturfrass greift um sich, überall fehlerhafte Texturen
Stufe 7: Der Client stürzt ab

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Kazaad (27. Juni 2008)

La schrieb:


> Beim Anschauen der Bilder des TE habe ich erstmal laut gelacht. Aber nicht etwa wegen der Hühner. Nein, weil ich weiß, das sein AoC innerhalb der nächsten halben Stunde nach dem Screenshot abgestürzt ist.
> 
> Wieso? Ganz einfach, die Minimap ist grau. Bekanntermaßen altert der Client und wird mit der Zeit unspielbar bis er dann endgültig abstürzt. Dabei gibt es folgende Eskalationsstufen:
> 
> ...




Hab ich noch nie erlebt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das schlimmste was bei mir passieren kann ist das der Client sich 5s aufhängt aber normal wieder weitergeht..


----------



## Sugandhalaya (29. Juni 2008)

La schrieb:


> blablabla
> 
> cu
> Lasaint



1. Thema verfehlt
2. Der Thread zum jammern über AoC ist woanders
3. Definiere "bekanntermaßen". Mir zumindest ist nichts dergleichen bekannt.


----------



## *Yalla* (1. Juli 2008)

in einer der villen im reichenviertel, gibts einen mob, der normalerweise einfach nur rumsitzt, ab und zu aber mal aufsteht um sich an ner säule im raum zuvor zu erleichtern. zu viel getrunken, der gute  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kazaad (6. Juli 2008)

Letztens war ich in der Schwarzen Festung, nicht besonderes denkt ihr jetzt. Aber das lustige daran war das ich keine Aggro gezogen hatte, ich konnte bis zum Endboss latschen ohne auch nur einen Kampf gemacht zu haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emptybook (6. Juli 2008)

La schrieb:


> Beim Anschauen der Bilder des TE habe ich erstmal laut gelacht. Aber nicht etwa wegen der Hühner. Nein, weil ich weiß, das sein AoC innerhalb der nächsten halben Stunde nach dem Screenshot abgestürzt ist.
> 
> Wieso? Ganz einfach, die Minimap ist grau. Bekanntermaßen altert der Client und wird mit der Zeit unspielbar bis er dann endgültig abstürzt. Dabei gibt es folgende Eskalationsstufen:
> 
> ...






Kazaad schrieb:


> Hab ich noch nie erlebt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Passiert mir ständig.


----------



## mantigore666 (6. Juli 2008)

Thelani schrieb:


> Man sagt doch, das AoC nicht "Blutgeil" sei, trotz der Fatalitys der US - Version oder der Blutspitzern.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



blutbäder gibts allenthalben in aoc, und in einem auch einen "blutschänder"  :-)

witzig fand ich auch die quest mit dem kopf auf einem pfahl im spuckwald in den feldern der toten.
vor allem wenn er vom spieler am ende - wenn feststeht, dass der kopf der böse ist - verspottet wird :-)


----------



## Lüschla (10. Juli 2008)

assassin  unsichtbar und doch so nackt





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EmJaY (23. Juli 2008)

Mein lieblingsspruch von NPCs war ja bisher "Bei Croms eisigen Eiern......" aber nun hab ich nen neuen von King Conan himself.
Undzwar gab er mir den Auftrag einen Verräter zu erledigen und er hatte natürlich nur Worte des Spott und des Hasses für ihm übrig.
".......Bei Croms eisiger Pisee, dieser Verräter trägt immernoch seinen Drachenrüstung!"

Desweiteren habe ich nen Dunklen Templer angefangen und hab mich diesmal drauf konzentriert Quest zu machen die ich beim ersten Char ausgelassen habe.
D.H ich hab u.a. mehr in Stygien gequestet und hab diesmal auch die Quest gemacht wo ich nen Dieb in Khemi suchen sollte.
Naja ich hab ihm gefunden oder sollte ich eher sagen SET hat ihm gefunden ? ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lemete (23. Juli 2008)

das coole bei der Schlange ist, das die Hand von dem armen Kerl noch rausschaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roennie (29. Juli 2008)

Mein lieblings NPC ist ein aufgespiesster kopf im wald beim feld der toten, man muss eine kleine quest reihe machen woraufhin der charakter den kopf als "Dämon am spiess" bezeichnet. auch die anderen dialoge mit diesem zeitgenossen sind sehr amüsant. lohnt sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich guck nachher zuhause mal nach screens


----------



## Gutebesserung (29. Juli 2008)

AoC = Age of Chicken


----------



## EmJaY (29. Juli 2008)

So war mitm Twink  mitlerweile auchschon im Reichenvirtel und diesmal hab ich Screenshots von dem Schwarzzung-Quest gemacht.

Kurze Erläuterung.Man trifft ne üble Säufertype inner Taverne der scheinbar gegen jede Beleidigung resistent ist.Ein weiter Tavernen Besucher erzählt einen das es nur 5 Personen geschaft haben Lord Schwarzzung in Rage zu bringen.Daraufhin läuft man durchs Reichenvirtel und sammelt diese Beleidigungen um sie ihm alle nacheinander an den Kopf zu knallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Gammelfleischskandal hat nun auch Hyboria erreicht ^^ Der Typ verkauft Gammelfleisch weil ihm durch den Krieg frisches ausgegangen ist, seine Ausreden sind super(sihe Bild).Später soll man für ihm noch "Frischfleisch" besorgen undzwar von streunenden Kötern ^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arnoldrimmer (31. Juli 2008)

> Wieso? Ganz einfach, die Minimap ist grau. Bekanntermaßen altert der Client und wird mit der Zeit unspielbar bis er dann endgültig abstürzt. Dabei gibt es folgende Eskalationsstufen:
> 
> Stufe 1: Die maximal herausgezoomte Map wird grau
> Stufe 2: Die mittlere Zoomstufe wird grau, Kombos werden mühseliger
> ...



Kauf Dir mal einen gescheiten PC mit XP an meinen 2 hab ich sowas nie!


----------



## Evereve (2. August 2008)

Gen91 schrieb:


> Was ich auch recht lustig finde bei AoC ist, das wenn man einem Geist als NPC begegnet, oder man sehr nah an seinen eigen Char ranzoomt, sodass man halb durchsichtig ist, kann man die Animation für den Kopf-ab-Effekt sehen. D.h. man sieht einen blutige Wunde innerhalb des Halses und das trotz deutscher cut-version.



Was ähnliches gibts auch wenn du an deinen eigenen Char nahe ranfährst.
Wenn meine Assa im stealth ist und ich nah ran zoom, sieht man die Augen, die Zunge und die Muskeln innerhalb des Kopfes, als hätte man ihr die Haut vom Kopf abgezogen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Lasaint: du findest in jedem Thread nen Grund zum stänkern oder? Scheinst ein sehr frustrierter Mensch zu sein


----------



## EmJaY (2. August 2008)

War gestern inner Immarianschlucht(Rohstoffini) und da haben wir den Bärenboss umgehauen.
Der Typ verwandelt sich gegen Ende des Kampfes in einen Bären und da hing seine Rüstung noch irgentwie komisch inner Luft ^^
Sieht aus wien Geisterbärenreiter ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tiegars (17. Oktober 2008)

Was hast nun wieder für ein Bedürfnis uns mitzuteilen?

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## frängisch (17. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde das Gespräch zwischen 2 Paaren in Tarantia super, indem der eine Mann den Anderen beglückwünscht das seine Frau so ruhig ist und die eigene so viel quatsch. Nachdem Sie der Frau die Zunge rausgeschnitten haben =) 

So gehörts gemacht mit denen=)

Genauso geil dieser fiese fette Koch im Reichenviertel=)


----------



## EmJaY (22. Oktober 2008)

Letztens ist malwieder der Ini Server kurz baden gegangen und als wir wieder einloggten lagen fast alle to auf ihrem Pferd vor der Zitadelle ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Auch Lustig das Boss-Flussnilpferd




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

